# Percymite



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

The friend who took a trip to Australia,and brought back Dinkum,Percy's platypus,also brought back a squeez-e-tube of vegemite. I was making a vegemite sandwich (plenty of butter,dab of vegemite) when my kangaroo hopped by,and started sniffing the tube. "Now Percy,this isn't for kitties!' But he wouldn't be deterred. Finally I put it out of reach,and he just STARED at the squeez-e-tube. I squeezed a dab on my fingertip,and said,alright,but I don't want to hear you don't like it!" He licked the dab off my finger-and he LOVED IT! You'd think it was tastier than Bil-Jak! later I added a dab to his evening can. He devoured it,and then was very thirsty.Not knowing wether this was part of a proper Percy diet,I was reluctant to give him any more.

Hey, he's a true Aussie!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

*Blimey!* :yikes


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I'll be stuffed! 

Anyone else's cat like vegemite?


----------

